# How MAny what kind?



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a 35 gallon african cichlid tank setup i currently have 8 fish in there. How many fish can go into there & whats good match ups?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

35g isn't big enough for the fish you currently have. Mbuna are territorial and aggressive, and they need more caves and hiding places. In a 35g, I wouldn't reccoment mixing as many species as you have. The only thing that I would really suggest would be a group of 5 _Labidiochromis caruleus_ "Electric Yellow". You're going to have problems when your current fish reach adulthood.


----------

